# Which month to pick for moving to Montreal?



## francmex (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi everyone, we are a couple in their 30’s, we have a little girl 4 years old. We are moving to Montreal from France. We must be there by May 15. 

My husband wants to arrive there in January, but honestly I’m a bit scared of the cold that month. 
We don’t know anyone there, so as soon as we arrive we should go shopping for groceries, warm clothes and others. Also we have to get ready for finding a job and know neighborhoods where to live for long term. 

I’m not so sure if January is the best month for starting our new life in Montreal or if we should wait a month or two to get there in better weather conditions.

Any advice will be very grateful.
Thanks


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

francmex said:


> Hi everyone, we are a couple in their 30’s, we have a little girl 4 years old. We are moving to Montreal from France. We must be there by May 15.
> 
> My husband wants to arrive there in January, but honestly I’m a bit scared of the cold that month.
> We don’t know anyone there, so as soon as we arrive we should go shopping for groceries, warm clothes and others. Also we have to get ready for finding a job and know neighborhoods where to live for long term.
> ...


Why MUST you be in Montreal by May 15th if neither of you have jobs?
There's no doubt it will be very cold if you arrive in Montreal in January and will be that way probably until the end of March.
Canada (Montreal) manages the cold, snowy, icy weather very well so getting around the city will not be difficult except for the cold. You should not arrive without any winter clothing.


----------



## francmex (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi, 
Thanks for you replay. 
The 15th of May is the deadline to make valid our PR, otherwise we simply lose it, and then have to go again all over the application process. 

Well..., we have winter clothes as we live in the North of France, not warm enough though for the Mantreal winter, but I gues should be fine for jumping into the taxi at the airport. Any advice for where to buy winter clothes not to expensive?
Thanks!!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

francmex said:


> Hi,
> Thanks for you replay.
> The 15th of May is the deadline to make valid our PR, otherwise we simply lose it, and then have to go again all over the application process.
> 
> ...


Funny but after I wrote and sent it I suspected that would be the reason. Me stupid.
There are plenty of places to buy good, inexpensive winter clothes. Mark's Work Warehouse is a large chain that is popular for winter clothing. Has everything from winter underwear to all types of outer clothing for kids and adults. There will be/are many other places. 
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## francmex (Aug 4, 2008)

Thank you!!


----------



## Yerdouj (Sep 20, 2011)

One thing you should be prepared for moving to Montreal is that "moving day" there is July 1 - all leases begin on that day. So it's easier to find an apartment starting on that day, but it's very hard to find a mover! 

There are places available any time of year however. Not sure what kind of place you're looking for, but the students leave in April or May and many of them want to sublet for the remainder of their lease. Sometimes you can take over the lease, or at least have a place to live for a month or two while you find something more permanent.

Montreal is a fabulous city, you are going to love it! Good luck!


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Funny but after I wrote and sent it I suspected that would be the reason. Me stupid.
> There are plenty of places to buy good, inexpensive winter clothes. *Mark's Work Warehouse* is a large chain that is popular for winter clothing. Has everything from winter underwear to all types of outer clothing for kids and adults. There will be/are many other places.
> Good luck with your decision.


I wouldn't try looking for Mark's Work Warehouse in Quebec as you'll never find one. the chain is called L'equipper Just as Home Outfitters is Deco Decouverte and KFC is PFK. those wacky Quebecers eh :ranger:


----------



## francmex (Aug 4, 2008)

JGK said:


> I wouldn't try looking for Mark's Work Warehouse in Quebec as you'll never find one. the chain is called L'equipper Just as Home Outfitters is Deco Decouverte and KFC is PFK. those wacky Quebecers eh :ranger:




Thank you JGK, 
I found out when trying to get the info. I'm glad you're telling me abot KFC, we love it and at least we know what to look for.


----------



## francmex (Aug 4, 2008)

Yerdouj said:


> One thing you should be prepared for moving to Montreal is that "moving day" there is July 1 - all leases begin on that day. So it's easier to find an apartment starting on that day, but it's very hard to find a mover!
> 
> There are places available any time of year however. Not sure what kind of place you're looking for, but the students leave in April or May and many of them want to sublet for the remainder of their lease. Sometimes you can take over the lease, or at least have a place to live for a month or two while you find something more permanent.
> 
> Montreal is a fabulous city, you are going to love it! Good luck!



Hi Yerdouj,
Thank you for your advice. It's very helpful. 
Actually we are thinking to rent a furnished studio or apartment for one or two months and then move somewhere else for long term. Do you think we could find something before July 1?


----------

